# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Дуплекс, печать 2 документов на 1 листе

## Gitarist

Народ, возникла такая ситуция. Есть оборудование, конкретно - линия технического осмотра. При прохождении осмотра печатается документ, наверное все получали и видали, на одной стороне печатается данные машины с фотографией, а на другой печатется результат технического осмотра. вот сейчас оператор оборудования постоянно печатает сначала 1 лист переворачивает его и печатает вторую сторону.
Решили мы приобрести принтер с поддержкой дуплекса, но предварительно взял старенький HP LJ 2015D и пошел проверить а будет ли работать.
Как знал - не получается, в программе выставляется печать 1 стороны с фоткой и 1 стороны с результатами. При нажатии на "Печать" программа автоматом отправляет документ на принтер по умолчанию, не позволяет выбирать на какой принтер или какими настройками. Даже если предварительно в операционной системе настроить принтер печатать дуплексом, то ни чего не получается. Программа отправляет эти 2 листа как 2 отдельных документа и в очереди принтера они встают один за другим, и все равно печатается 2 отдельных листа.
Теперь к делу :)
Кто знает? Как можно настроить принтер с дуплексом заставить напечатать 2 разных документа в очереди на 1 листе с двух сторон?
присылайте догадки, будем экспереминтировать :)

----------


## Cheechako

Настраивать вроде надо не столько принтер, сколько программу :); можно посмотреть средства вроде FinePrint и его аналогов (ClickBook и т.п.).

----------


## alex_vag

Есть схожая ситуация - только листы неправильно печатаются с терминала при отправке из 1с.. Кто что подскажет ? аппараты xerox 3250 и hp lj 2015d
Когда отправляешь один лист с обоих сторон, печатает правильно. Но две или три копии и все.. путаются листы... Что можно сделать кроме страницы разделителя ?! Началась эта фигня когда перешли на windows 2008 r2. До этого, в win 2003 sp2 все работало нормально

----------

